
Show HN: SquawkBox: Viral Avian Marketing - hrs
http://squawkbox.io/
======
chewxy
"Viral" and "Avian" don't go well together -___-

------
liamgooding
All I want to know with my marketing budget is whats the CPM?

Cost Per Macaw

------
kitwalker12
This is a prank right?

------
DrScump
But, can they carry coconuts as well?

------
sideproject
It's a BUBBLE! :)

